# Fleece or Flannel?



## YellowSpork (Jul 7, 2012)

OK so I'm going to order a small sewing machine and attempt to sew cage liners for all the levels on my Martin's cage, and ramps, plus some hammocks so I can put my old lady in the cage without worrying about her getting her feet caught anywhere or falling and hurting herself.

My question is: Is fleece or flannel better? I'm going to put cotton batting inside to help it absorb better. Does anyone know if that affects how I need to wash it?

Thanks!


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

It doesn't particularly matter which, especially with the batting in the middle. That will be the urine absorber. It won't affect how you wash it, but be sure to wash your fabric before sewing because it will shrink! When you wash, do so with unscented detergent and NO fabric softener.

I go with whatever pattern/color I like and whatever is on sale, so I have a mixture of fleece and flannel liners. If you want, you can even use fleece or flannel as the bottom layer and choose just a regular fabric for the top layer if there is any specific pattern you like. The key is just the batting in the middle to absorb the urine.

Any entry-level sewing machine will do. They are super easy to make. I made a template out of cardboard for each level to measure the fabric out. Don't forget to add a seam allowance before you cut, though.


----------



## YellowSpork (Jul 7, 2012)

Yeah I've made a few things for my rats by hand (like a super cute fleece carrier so Izzie can come around the house with me I just finished today :3) but it takes soooooo long! So I figured I might as well just get a cheap-ish little sewing machine. Also because I have no idea what I'm doing with batting, so that will be interesting.  Figured it'd matter less if I made a mistake with a sewing machine since I wouldn't spend as much time on it. lol.

Also, how do you keep your cage liners on? I was thinking about just sewing ribbon ties to the corners but I'm not sure if there's a better way to do it.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

I don't fasten them with anything. The boys will rearrange the liners once in a while, but I change them too often for them to get bored and feel the need to redecorate, really. Some people swear on binder clips, other on safety pins. You can try ribbons in the corners if you'd like. It's all personal preference.

Assuming that you got the flat rolls of batting, you just cut that right along with your fabric, the same size cuts and everything. Put all of the right sides in, sew around the edges, and flip it inside out. Then stitch a border (top stitch) all around that. Basically, just think of the batting as another layer of fabric. It's easy-peasy!

The machine will make your life SO much easier! I love to hand-sew, mainly because I embroider for fun, but liners are a lot of work and the machine just makes them zip by. It's nice to have a big stack of liners so that you can change them every or every other day and keep the cage from stinking!


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

The thing with flannel is that it frays. Fleece doesn't. So if you've got chewers, fleece would probably be best. Fleece doesn't absorb urine very well, but the cotton batting should do a good enough job of that. The only issue with fleece-batting-fleece is that some sewing machines might not be properly equipped to sew something that thick.

If your rats don't chew much you can use cotton, flannel, or whatever you'd like. You could even do one side fleece, one side cotton. I find top stitching the liners helps them not get so tatty from chewing. I usually top stitch around the edge about an inch in, and also do an X across the whole liner, corner to corner.


----------



## YellowSpork (Jul 7, 2012)

OK thanks! Luckily my rats aren't big chewers--unless there's something on top of their cage or next to it, and then they have a compulsive need to chew it to shreds so they can pull it inside. *facepalm* Ruined a hanging cube I made for them that way because I left it on top of the cage. lol.

I'm pretty sure the stuff I'm thinking of ordering is flat batting. It's so expensive though! ;_; But as long as I use solid colored fleece it shouldn't cost too much. lol I'll make two-three sets of different colored ones to start with and work up my collection later on.  I don't mind hand-sewing small projects, like my ratty-bag was fun to make (and I haven't sewed much before so I'm very proud of how it turned out! lol), but if I had to sew that many liners by hand I might die of old age before I finished. @[email protected]

How much extra fabric do you add for seams? 1/4" a side is what I did for my bag.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Totally forgot to mention about the fraying! Yeah, it can be a problem with some rats. It's good to get into the habit of doing safety checks after washing liners/hammocks/towels and snipping any frayed bits, etc. I'm blessed to not have overly chewy boys.

I do my top stitch about 1/2" in and then sew a serpentine pattern to tack it all together like a quilting. Quilting it also helps prevent the appeal of chewing, I feel.


----------



## IOVERATS (Aug 25, 2012)

I would use fleece over flannel because as stated before, it doesn't fray like flannel does, but fleece doesn't absorb urine all that well, however if your using something inside to line it (like you are) then fleece shouldn't be a problem . I think fleece would be a better option simply because it's more comfey and soft, so its really just a matter of preference. But if your worried about not getting your old ladies feet etc stuck in the material, then maybe fleece would be a better option for her as it won't fray easily etc. But, it depends on where you will be able to purchase it, luckily for me, I have 3 places where I can buy fleece, so I'll be fine when I get my rats. Also price can be an issue, it's cheaper to buy flannel, but I think it's what better for your rats, rather than accessibility and price, personally when I get my ratties (which is soon!) I'm gonna go and buy anything which I think will benefit my rats, so they will probably be EXTREMELY spoilt! Haha  good luck in whatever choice you decide to choose  



A wise t-shirt once said 'my rats think your gross too!' directed at all you rat haters out there!


----------



## YellowSpork (Jul 7, 2012)

I think I'm going to just try and find some solid-colored fleece on sale to put over the batting. Or if I find a cute enough pattern I'll suck it up and spend a little extra. :3 I'm going to go over to the Hobby Lobby and JoAnn's (conveniently located right next to each other!) and compare prices on what I need so I can pick it all up next time I get money!  I'm excited because I think I'm getting a pretty nice looking Brother sewing machine off amazon. Going to get my boyfriend to order it tonight since it's my 2-year anniversary present. <3! lol.


----------

